# Spingfield Operator



## Green_Flea (Jun 20, 2008)

Where can I find one ? , everyone seems to be out of stock. I sent a few emails out, and one online dealer said "Springfield has not shipped a 1911 in about 6 to 8 months."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Many people are looking for specific Springfield 1911 models - and it seems that Springfield cannot keep up - that is what I am hearing on the 1911 forums.

I'd keep checking Gunbroker and Guns America if U really want one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's a springer you want and it's not a GI or mil spec that are getting real hard to find. Might have to take the shipwreck method and order it from the shop. Then the Springfield dealers around here are not able to get anything but a few mil specs unless you order it direct from the factory. 

Surly all these Obama panic buying has to ease something soon. I know the makers and dealers like it but with demand so high many gun makers are way behind. Double Star (They make AR type rifles here in Ky.) have been back ordered as long as 3-5 months. I'm glad I bought mine before all this crap. Sure hope it does calm down soon :smt022


----------

